# white fluff algae



## timme278 (7 Jul 2009)

well its a newish tank at about 3/4 weeks,put some used filter media in but i think its cycleing anyway
its 20 gallons, 48wat hot5 lighting

its on my redmoor wood and i think the best way to describe it is white fluff algae  

i have 4 male endlers, 2 cherry shrimp and 3 otos

how do i get rid of it?

thanks tim


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jul 2009)

Hi,
   This is most likely fungus, especially if the wood is new. Just crape it off.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (7 Jul 2009)

Yeh it normally goes away of its own accord, shouldn't do any harm 

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (7 Jul 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yeh it normally goes away of its own accord, shouldn't do any harm
> 
> Sam



My shrimp normally strip the fuzz.


----------



## CeeJay (7 Jul 2009)

Hi timme2278.
Had that on my new redmoor too. Just kept scraping it off at water change. All gone in about 4-5 weeks in mine, but that was with no tank occupants at the time.  

Chris


----------

